# YAST e tool di configurazione per gentoo

## Nemesix2001

Ciao a tutti sono stato parecchio assente nelle ultime settimane, ho preso un hd esterno e mi si è liberata una bella aprtizione sul disco su cui negli ultimi giorni ho fatto il giro completo di tutte le distro (le prime 11 di distrowatch....si anche freebsd  :Razz: ) e mi è venuta una idea malsana... mi sembra di aver capito che ora yast è opensource... ma cercare di poratrlo in gentoo??

Se si riesce a tenere "pulito" il sistema sarebbe grande avere un tool del genere....togliendo la parte che gestisce i pacchetti che difficilmente si può far funzionare con gli ebuilds gli altri tool credo che con lavoro.... porbabilmente tanto lavoro... si potrebbero far funzionare.

Che ne dite?? 

se è una idea stupida non mi crocifiggiete.... è un sogno sarebbe il mio ideale di distribuzione .... basata sui sorgenti... veloce....bleeding edge... e con un gran tool di configurazione...

Ciauz!

P.S. lo so lo so che mi direte tutti che basta emacs e mettere le mani in /etc ma.... come nello spirito di gentoo sarebbe un'altra possibilitàLast edited by Nemesix2001 on Sat Jan 08, 2005 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wildancer

beh non so che dirti, io non lo vedo così necessario... se ti piacciono i tool grafici di configurazione credo che ne puoi trovare parecchi, poi per kde... poi conta che io odio suse! (per i niubbi meglio ubuntu!)

----------

## Nemesix2001

beh diciamo che il control center di kde è buono...ma neanche lontanamente completo quanto yast....non è questione di ammirare la suse non la sostituirei mai ritengo che per quello che serve a me gentoo abbia tool e capacità decisamente più vitali però se devi configurare un firewall vedere le informazione dell'hardware cambiare una opzione in samba.....avere un tool di controllo centrale che gestisce quasi tutto lo trovo una grossa componente per migliorare una distro praticamente senza tool grafici come gentoo.

Poi insisto nessuno vuol dire che sia sempre meglio .... sono il primo a dire che quando con suse non riesci a fare qualcosa con yast sono cazzi....e lo dico dopo essermi letto tutto il file di conf del firewall generato da yast...12 pagine.....documentato bene si ma quanto casino!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me l'idea e' buona... ricordiamo che poi lo userebbe chi ne ha voglia.

----------

## wildancer

boh, mi sa di clone-distro... Tentativi come questo (o come emerde per slack) non vanno sempre così bene!

----------

## Nemesix2001

boh....sapete cosa vi dico....parlarne ora ha senso solo per sapere se c'è qualcuno interessato...intanto mi sto scaricando i sorgenti e vedo che roba eh  :Wink:  ....magari si potrebbe anche sentire gli sviluppatori di yoper che hanno fatto già qualcosa di simile anche se loro sono partiti trasformando una suse 9.1 per farla funzionare con apt

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè no? quel che manca in linux sono strumenti comuni. Già a fatica si stanno mettendo daccordo circa il FHS

Immaginate se tutte le distro usassero [o quantomeno fossero compatibili con emerge]... Sarebbe veramente un gran bel colpo. Ed una comodità inequivocabile per i sysadmin di tutto il mondo. Lo dimostra il successo di apt x rpm...

Effettivamente YAST è ben fatto ed ha un livello di integrazione con il pannello di KDE veramente impressionante. Si avvicina a livello concettuale al "pannello di controllo windowsiano". Non solo controllo sul DE, ma anche sul sistema in se.

@wildancer

l'idea di nemesix, che anche io condivido, è quella non di avere la GUI per configurare questo o quello, ma di avere un UNICA interfaccia. Cmq, carino il pannello di controllo di Yoper, copiato da MacOS nello stile e  con alle spalle Yast... Non potremmo portare quello che è anche più bellino?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao a tutti,

premetto che in questo momento sto scrivendo da una Suse (di mia sorella) acquistata per curiosità mia e poi passata in fretta e furia a lei. i miei pareri su yast: 

1) grande tool che ti permette di fare alcune cose in maniera egregia

2) le cose che sa fare in manier egregia sono poche

3) far funzionare l'accelerazione grafica, sia con nvidia che con ati è stato un trauma

4) la gestione del firewall non mi soddisfa, non hai sotto mano tutto quello che potresti avere con altri sistemi

5) le condivisioni con Samba sono difficoltose, mentre con gentoo un file di configurazione e sono a posto con Yast bisogna penare in maniera estremamente maggiore

6) mai provato ad impostare un routing? unica soluzione; tutto sotto dhcp con gentoo a fare da server.

ce ne sarebbero altre di cose da dire. logicamente questa è una cosa soggettiva, credo che Suse sia un'ottimo modo per avvicinarsi a linux, io ho fatto così. l'unica cosa è che non permette configurazioni differenti rispetto a quelle native e... ho scelto gentoo come distribuzione perchè posso scegliere. ultima cosa: il difetto maggiore che ha yast è che non è esplcito come potrebbe esserlo per esempio il tool di configurazione di gnome. quello si che sarebbe una ficata. 

personalmente non vorrei yast su gentoo.

ciao a tutti e scusate x lo sfogo... ma almeno mi tenete compagnia in queste notti di configurazioni su tool antipatici... rpm... bleah!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Perchè no? quel che manca in linux sono strumenti comuni. Già a fatica si stanno mettendo daccordo circa il FHS

 

E' questo il punto. Trovare soluzioni comuni a tutte le distro. Immaginiamo che tutti mettessero YAST come system manager, quando cambi distribuzione trovi un tool comune. Detto questo non vuol dire che poi dovrai essere legato per forza a yast ma almeno tutte le distro avrebbero qualcosa in comune.

----------

## akiross

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> boh, mi sa di clone-distro... Tentativi come questo (o come emerde per slack) non vanno sempre così bene!

 

Ehm non vorrei dire, ma gentoo e' una FreeBSD copiata con kernel linux...

Non proprio in verita', ma molte idee sono copiate.

In ogni caso anche a me sembra una bella idea, senza contare che se Yast e' Free Software possiamo anche sistemarlo (con molta volonta), forkarlo e/o farne un progetto a parte per gentoo, migliorando le cose che non vanno ma mantenendo l'interfaccia grafica. Sarebbe utile a molti migranti SuSE->Gentoo, credo, e anche a chi non ha voglia di stare troppo sulla console.

Ciauz

Aggiunta: In ogni caso non si tratta di fare di Yast un tool proprio di gentoo, non dovrebbe essere un problema per nessuno avere yast in portage (anche a me fa schifo RPM ma e' in portage). Il punto e' che se l'idea puo' andare a qualcuno non vedo perche' non implementarla, lasciando *comunque* libera scelta. Ricordate che avere tanti tool disponibili (di qualsiasi sorta essi siano) e' comunque un pregio per una distribuzione, quindi gentoo avrebbe solo vantaggi da questo inserimento/fork. IMHO.

Ciauz

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Io sta domanda (esisterà YAST per Gentoo, visto che ora è open-source?) me l'ero già fatta, scoprendo che non c'era.

Ho usato un po' SuSE e mi era piaciuta soprattutto per merito suo!

Poi concordo sul discorso di avere una cosa comune a tutte le distro; ad esempio ora se volessi fare della grafica so già che c'è GIMP, e lo sa anche il mio amico che usa Debian, l'altro con Mandrake e quello con Windows (anche se lui dice che Photoshop è meglio, tanto è freeware anche quello su Emule!  :Wink:   ). Sicuramente ci sarà altro, ma fotoritocco su Linux = GIMP, oramai per tutti (grazie anche alla qualità del sw, intendiamoci)! 

Oppure se voglio condividere roba con Win c'è SAMBA, la shell è bash per molta gente, e via con questi esempi.

Penso che alcuni capisaldi nella marea di sw per Linux sono importanti, almeno all'inizio; una strada già battuta, delle impronte da seguire fanno comodo per non perdere l'orientamento; quando poi uno ha maggiori capacità parte all'esplorazione di quello che lo affascina senza nessuna restrizione.

Sul discorso "copiare una distro": per me è una cosa intelligente: il motto hacker non è "perchè perdere tempo a reinventare la ruota?". Mi sembra giusto non perdere tempo a risolvere gli stessi problemi, ma concentrarsi sulla risoluzione di nuovi problemi o sullo studio di nuove funzionalità.

Oggi sono proprio prolisso...    :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## akiross

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sul discorso "copiare una distro": per me è una cosa intelligente: il motto hacker non è "perchè perdere tempo a reinventare la ruota?". Mi sembra giusto non perdere tempo a risolvere gli stessi problemi, ma concentrarsi sulla risoluzione di nuovi problemi o sullo studio di nuove funzionalità.

 

A parte il fatto che ci sono tanti motti hacker  :Smile:  non c'e' solo quello (almeno non e' il mio, anche se non sono un hacker).

In ogni caso non sono molto daccordo sul fatto di copiare una distro. La distro in se' esiste perche' il sistema si puo' personalizzare: quindi si fa una distro perche' non si reputano le altre in grado di adeguardi al problema in modo ottimale. Copiare una distro ha poco senso secondo me... si potrebbero benissimo fare poche distro molto vaste, con capisaldi differenti l'una dall'altra, per me ha poco senso fare una distro basata su un'altra semplicemente perche' vuoi fare modifiche insignificanti... fai prima a fare un howto su come modificare tutto il sistema per averlo come dici tu.

In ogni caso si deve anche valutare la parola "copiare", io l'ho intesa in senso stretto, ma in senso largo la mia opinione cambia.

In questo caso non si copia una distro, non si copia proprio niente: si sta solo adattando un buon tool ad un'altra distribuzione. Yast non rendera' certo gentoo una suse... gentoo rimarra' gentoo, e opzionalmente gli utenti useranno un tool di suse. I capisaldi tra suse e gentoo rimarranno comunque netti e distinti.

ciauz

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

E' vero, di motti hacker ce ne sono tanti, forse facevo meglio a dire "uno dei tanti pensieri kacher"   :Smile: 

Sul senso di "copiare" poi non lo intendevo stretto-stretto, ma come "prendi quel che c'è di buono e piacevole e aggiungilo alla tua distro preferita", un po' come hanno fatto quelli di Yoper.

Un po' come ha fatto drobbins sul discorso dei ports di BSD: era una buona idea, lui l'ha adottata e migliorata (e dopo di lui tutti quelli che ora ci lavorano).

Sul discorso dei capisaldi invece preferirei averne di più e di più comuni; una distro dovrebbe, IMHO, cambiare per target d'utenza, per scopi di utilizzo, per tipologia di hardware (grafica più o meno pesante, pacchetti precompilati, etc...) però dovrebbero esserci dei punti comuni: ad es so che se uso Debian l'installer è APT, dselect dpkg e via di seguito, se uso RedHat e discepoli uso RPM, Gentoo ha Portage ed emerge, però rimane il fatto che ognuna ha un installer: ecco, questo è un punto in comune; poi tu scegli tu quello che ti va.   :Wink: 

Lo stesso per il filesystem: c'è il FHS, lo si è adottato, ed adesso tutte le distro che lo rispettano metto i file nelle stesse cartelle, e gli utenti non impazziscono ad andare a cercarsele.

Quindi, secondo me, elevare un progetto (ad esempio YAST) a tool di setup grafico principe e svilupparne insieme la capacità di adattarsi a tutte le distro e di agire correttamente su diversi sistemi, ad esempio, non sarebbe un'idea malvagia, anzi.

Non si tratta di imporre niente a nessuno, si tratta solo di prendere un pacchetto buono per un determinato scopo e migliorare quello anzichè farne di nuovi. La scelta è sempre libera, tant'è vero che ognuno installa ed usa ciò che vuole; però così si renderebbe meno traumatico il passaggio da distro a distro e si sprecherebbe meno tempo ad imparare ad utilizzare tool diversi (questo discorso vale soprattutto per chi si avvicina a Linux).

So che fino ad ora i vari UnitedLinux e progetti simili hanno fallito o quasi (credo comunque che qualcosa di nuovo si stia muovendo) però ribadisco che secondo me un po' uniformità non guasterebbe.

Poi se domani mi dicono "l'installer di default per Linux è stato deciso sarà RPM" mi rimangio tutto quello che ho detto....   :Very Happy: 

E' comunque una discussione che non si può fare da tastiera, troppo lunga da scrivere e difficile da spiegare (almeno per me)...

Magari se ci si incontrerà di persona se ne riparlerà!

Ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

sai, ci ho pensato un po su e credo che la cosa giusta l'abbia detta akiross. Nel senso che:

 *Quote:*   

> non dovrebbe essere un problema per nessuno avere yast in portage (anche a me fa schifo RPM ma e' in portage). Il punto e' che se l'idea puo' andare a qualcuno non vedo perche' non implementarla, lasciando *comunque* libera scelta.

 

è una cosa sacrosanta. facendo un paragone un po' forzato... io sono libero di poter utilizzare porthole od il suo fratello x kde oppure entrare in console e scrivere tutto a mano. se l'integrazione di yast fosse intesa in questi termini allora approvo il tutto (logicamente per quello che possa contare la mia misera opinione).

ciao!

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' questo il punto. Trovare soluzioni comuni a tutte le distro. Immaginiamo che tutti mettessero YAST come system manager, quando cambi distribuzione trovi un tool comune. Detto questo non vuol dire che poi dovrai essere legato per forza a yast ma almeno tutte le distro avrebbero qualcosa in comune.

 

Beh, al momento ad esempio c'è Webmin, che io uso (sia sotto Slack che sotto Gentoo che sotto Debian) e mi pare ben fatto. E` vero che alcune distribuzioni (vedi Slackware) non lo incorporano, ma è possibile installarlo e funziona alla grande.

OK, è web based e quindi diverso da YAST.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## Nemesix2001

ciao scusate l'assenza non ho lanciato il sasso e poi son scomparso sto reinstallando tutto con il reiser4  :Smile: 

Allora sui siti ftp della suse ci sono i sorgenti e sono tutti spezzettati nelle varie funzionalità....questa è una buona cosa.....non saprei per me yast è semplicemente il miglior tool di configrazione grafico centralizzato che abbia avuto epr le mani e vederlo anche su yoper mi ha fatto venire questa idea...anche se quello di yoper è più limitato mi pare...

Per quanto riguarda la questione di obblighi ad utilizzare un tool del genere.... beh finchè non avremo un linux che non può esistere senza X che gira e la shell messa in Menu --> Accessori siamo sempre liberi di mettere mano ai file di config   :Laughing: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Secondo me yast non è male, anche se non perfetto. Cmq sono d'accordo che ci vorrebbe qualcosa di comune, magari partendo da yast, e integrandolo anche con parti prese da altri tool come ad esempio quelli fedora. Con un bel pò di buona volontà tutte le distro si possono adattare ad un pannello di controllo "standard", per avere meno guide sparse per internet, con differenze tra distro e distro.

----------

## mouser

Dopo aver seguito con attenzione i vari sviluppi mi intrometto anch'io... sicuramente l'idea di integrare yast in gentoo non e' male... questo perche', come ha detto akiross, per il semplice fatto che sia in portage non vuol dire che tutti se lo debano installare.

Comunque... un (eventuale) tool unico per tutte le distro non e' un cattiva idea, soprattutto se, come mi sembra di aver capito, e' modulare come yast! Insomma... alcuni file di configurazione sono uguali per tutte le distro (vedi /etc/hostname) e non vedo perche' non ci debba essere un tool che funziona su tutte le distro per gestire queste cose.... poi, se c'e' la possibilita' di aggiungere modulini a seconda delle distro per personalizzare il software, sarebbe spettacolare.

Faccio un esempio: gentoo, slackware e debian hanno i file di configurazione dell'hostname e di lilo nella stessa directory? YAST  gestira' queste opzioni. poi do:

```

# emerge genYAST

```

oppure

```

# apt-get install debYAST

```

o

```

# install-pkg slacYAST

```

e, magicamente, al successivo avvio di YAST, se uso gentoo mi trovo un bel tool grafico per configurare le use-flag e portage, se uso slackware mi trovo una simpatica voce che manda ad un'interfaccia per pkg-tool e se sto smanettando su una debian, mi trovo un'utility per configurare apt.

Tutto quest'idea non tiene conto di eventuali implicazioni programmative.... io parlo per quello che potrebbe essere, non per quello che si puo' implementare!

ps: tengo a precisare che, per quanto mi piaccia tenere aperte 25 shell e quando passano i miei amici farmi trovare con gli occhiali da sole scuri ed il cappotto di pelle a casa alle 3 di notte, a volte (quando capita di dover cambiare quella configurazione che hai gia' cambiato 500 volte, ma che proprio in quel momento non ti ricordi come si fa, e sei di fretta  :Laughing: ) avere ANCHE un toolettino grafico, che magari utilizzo alla stessa maniera sulla mia gentoo, sulla slackware che fa da backup-pc e sulla mandrake di mio fratello, non mi farebbe proprio schifo.

Tutto questo IMHHHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

boh....secondo me un tool che diventi uno standard è un sogno davvero al di la delle possibilità attuali....forse se kde integrasse yast nel centro di controllo....ma sarebbre troppo complesso.... cioè o tutte le distro si mettono daccordo sul rispettare certi parametri ( POSIX?? ) tipo dove mettiamo i file di kde....dove sono gli script di avvio...ecc ecc... oppure non sarà facile...

Cmq... secondo voi qual'è il miglior punto di partenza per avere un bel centro di controllo per gentoo?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'ideale [ok, l'ideale, l'utopia  :Rolling Eyes:  ] IMHO sarebbe proprio avere un unica GUI, su cui gli utenti si possono raccapezzare. Il lavoro sporco invece, i vari files di config, potrebbero anche rimanere diversi da distro a distro.

[YAST interfaccia modulare = x tutti] --- cambia file di config della scheda di rete --- [DISTRO?] --- [distro A] /etc/cip --- [distro B] /etc/ciop --- [distro C] /etc/paperino

Così che un utente alle prime armi, sà che c'è yast e dovunque si trovi, più o meno se la cavicchia. Poi SE VORRA' nessuno gli vieta di andare a smanacciare con i file a manina, ed apprezzare la struttura intrinseca della distro, dei suoi file di config. Credo che l'esempio di porthole e soci, come indicato da nemesix, calzi a pennello.

Cmq nemesix t confermo che yast è fatto a moduli. Attorno ad un cor centrale ci sono poi i vari moduli, per gestire i vari aspetti della distro, dalla rete al suono etc etc

Una cosa che mi era piaciuta molto di yast era il fatto che oltra alla gui per X, c'era anche la medesima interfaccia fatta con le ncurses  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:  ! Così che anche da console, senza X, usando le freccettine, uno si poteva sentire "a casa".

----------

## SilverXXX

NOOO! Mitico! anche le ncurses, non lo sapevo. Cmq, per tornare on topic, non sarebbe possibile, sfruttando proprio la sua struttura modulare, creare dei moduli uguali nell'aspetto ma che intervengano su file diversi a seconda della distro, alle quali resterebbe solo da personalizzare poche righe dei codice? In teoria, a livello di codice sarebbe fattibilissimo, anche implementare la parte relativa ai pacchetti, basterebbe anche in quel caso proporre un'interfaccia grafica unificaa che sfrutti i tool sottostanti della distro

----------

## .:deadhead:.

grazie SilverXXX, temevo non mi avesse capito nessuno. Esatto, a me piacerebbe pensarla così, ma credo che per fare una roba simile, bisognerebbe avere un DEVEL per almeno fedora, mdk, novell-suse  [è loro, sapran bene cosa combina],slack, debian, yoper [visto che l'han già sventrato loro] e gentoo. studiare le funzionalità di yast e vedere come le si ottengono sotto ognuna delle distro sopracitate... Come dire, mi sà di lavoraccio nfame. Su SuSE gira tutto attorno ad una serie di script, che leggono aggiornano controllano etc etc [lavoro simile a quello svolto da env-update]. La difficoltà maggiore credo sarebbe l'astrazione delle funzionalità.

----------

## wildancer

bah... Ragazzi è certo che un ebuild in piu non mi fà la differenza, è ovvio che assolutamente non contesto la bontà dell'idea... Ma mi chiedo solo se il gioco vale la candela... Voglio dire, come sopra... Perché perdere tempo a reinventare la ruota? Sapete quanto ci si mette a fare operazioni che con la shell si fanno in 2 secondi, usando yast??? comunque questa è solo questione di punti di vista e quindi che valga il discorso dell'opportunità di usarlo per libera scelta.

Secondo me però se volessimo rendere gentoo piu user frendly piu che altro sarebbe il caso di creare un'installer! di gentoo, come nel passato in tutte le distro, ciò che spaventa il neofita non è la configurazione ma l'installazione! ovviamente IMHO... Per carità non vogliatemi male, non voglio fare il guastafeste in nessun modo... esprimo solo la mia idea, e giuro di non essere nemmeno un'estremista della bash che se potesse visualizzare le immagini con links senza framebuffer toglierebbe pure quello.... uso tool grafici anche io qualche volta, se devo ricevere un'email e mandarmi l'allegato sul telefonino certo faccio veloce veloce con evolution e gnome-bluetooth... Uso con soddisfazione hal&gvm... il firewall però, me lo imposto a manina! Sennò perché essere passati a linux? con Yast non so quanto uno possa essere consapevole di ciò che succede! Linux deve diventare per tutti ok, ma non perdiamo di vista questo fatto: NON è più semplice fare 2000 click in un menù che per spiegare in maniera facile le cose spesso ne nasconde le parti più importanti, rispetto a modificare un semplice file di testo! è solo più simile all'approccio di win... Io ho fatto questo esperimento: ho preso uno che non aveva mai visto un pc, gli ho fatto prendere un duron 800 gli ho installato gentoo con gnome e gli ho spiegato le cose basilari... (Povero, il fratello della mia ragazza....) Poi gli ho fatto provare win e  macosX... beh si è trovato meglio con linux che con win, mac l'ha colpito effettivamente, ma in win ha trovato antipatico più che freeze e schermate blu, il maledetto pannello di controllo!

Scusate se vi ho rotto, e scusate se sono sembrato un rompicoglioni... Cerco solo di farvi vedere il mio punto di vista!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SilverXXX

@ wildancer: se non sbaglio devono iniziare a creare un'installer grafico per la versione 2005, anche se secondo me non è solo quello il problema di gentoo, e anche di linux in generale.

@ deadhead: un metodo "molto" più semplice per implementare il livello basso di yast ci sarebbe, a dir la verità, anche se imporrebbe molti cambiamenti alle distro attuali (e cmq rimarrebbe una cosa valida solo se accettata da tutti, imho). Conoscete elektra (elektra.sf.net)? io l'ho scoperto da poco, e appena l'ho visto mi è parso un gran progetto. In pratica, permette l'acceso ai file di configurazione di /etc tramite delle semplici api, senza dover andare a vedere i file veri e propri, che vengono gestiti da lui. Tramite di esso sarebbe possibile avere un'interfaccia standard "ad alto livello" per la manipolazione dei file di configurazione, anche se poi, magari, da distro a distro questi file cambiano di posizione. Oltretutto è fatto in modo per essere utilizzabile anche durante il boot, da init e c.; se si spingesse per farlo diventare uno standard, implementare un pannello di controllo unificato, che lavori tramite, le sue api, risulterebbe molto semplice.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate se mi intrometto, forse questa cose è gia stata detta (potrei averla persa io), tuttavia a quanto ero rimasto io YAST ha il non piccolo difetto di modificare in modo non standard i file di configurazione, rendendo difficile l'editing manuale successivo...

Mi sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sbaglio?

 

Sara' ma ci sono i sorgenti quindi tutto e'superabile

----------

## randomaze

Yast

Anaconda

Electra

E non dimentichiamo webmin, per configurare via browser.

...non sono tanto sicuro che l'uso di questi tool alla fine sia "compatibile" con la configurazione manuale. Questi strumenti per configurare si appoggiano a template e simili, nel momento in cui una persona (per scelta o per necessita') decide di configurare manualmente un dato servizio quasi sicuramente tale configurazione sara' immaneggiabile per il tool, il quale potrebbe decidere di riscrivere ex-novo il file.

Oppure potrebbe provare ad integrarlo.

Oppure potrebbe crashare miseramente.

Insomma, non la vedo tanto semplice e, IMHO, tanto utile.

Ma dato che io ho abbandonato Mandrake (eoni fa...) proprio perché non riuscivo a spiegare al sistema che volevo configurare in modo esotico alcune cose, mi ritengo prevenuto nei confronti degli automatismi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questi strumenti per configurare si appoggiano a template e simili, nel momento in cui una persona (per scelta o per necessita') decide di configurare manualmente un dato servizio quasi sicuramente tale configurazione sara' immaneggiabile per il tool, il quale potrebbe decidere di riscrivere ex-novo il file.
> 
> Oppure potrebbe provare ad integrarlo.
> 
> Oppure potrebbe crashare miseramente.

 Uhm... fossero tutti in xml la cosa *forse sarebbe risolvibile*, peccatto che xml non sia proprio proprio comdo da leggere, x noi umani.

Uhm... Electra è già un ottimo passo di partenza, bisognerebbe trovare il modo d evitare che il sistema sfasi se l'utente inserisce qualche parametro che, a seconda della distro, non sia compatibile.

----------

## akiross

Per prima cosa sono anche daccordo con cazzantonio, ma secondo me facendo le cose bene non c'e' problema. Mi spiego: esistono distribuzioni e sistemi operativi (eg RH e MacOSX) che sono pensati per i tool automatici: in macos e' quasi assurdo andare a modificare una cosa a mano perche' il sistema e' spesso pensato avendo un tool grafico in mente, quindi di quello che c'e' dietro non frega a nessuno perche' se lo gestisce la gui.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso di deadhead, si ovviamente e' questo che si intende fare: poiche' una distribuzione usa metodi e file diversi dall'altra distro, le possibilita' sono 2:

O si fa cosi', cioe' adattando moduli yast ad ogni sistema, oppure si scrive un backend standard per yast (e solo uno: un set di file equivalente a quello di sistema fisso per tutte le distro) e poi si va a modificare la configurazione del sistema per adattarsi a quei file (nonso', creando link simbolici ai file fittizzi). Ma cosi si perdono ovviamente le caratteristiche della distro, si perde compatibilita' eccetera, quindi pensare uno yast fisso e moduli di "basso livello" cioe' livello file di sistema (un po' come il kernel d'altronde  :Wink: ) e' la cosa migliore. Questo inoltre consente di gestire - come dicevo sopra - la cosa in modo decente e pulito nei file di config: fare un modulo che esporta i nfs pensato per l'utente gentoo, non sara' come un modulo per redhat: noi gentooisti spesso e volentieri vogliamo fare le cose a mano, i redhattori (ahahaha che simpatico umorista) no. Quindi il nostro modulo dovra' rispettare gli standard di pulizia del codice che adottiamo noi, in redhat seguira' gli standard disordinati di redhat.

L'unica cosa che vorrei capire e' come funziona yast in se e qual'e' la sua struttura modulare e vedere se e' cosi' versatile come dovrebbe essere. Se i moduli sono paccosissimi da aggiungere scordiamoci uno yast per ogni distro. L'ideale e' fare uno yast fisso che scarichi dal sito, e poi N moduli per N distribuzioni facilmente configurabili/modificabili dall'utente sencondo le sue esigenze.

Secondo me cosi' sarebbe l'ideale, ma... yast e' predisposto per una cosa simile?

----------

## SilverXXX

Beh, con electra il problema sarebbe relativo, per quel che riguarda le modifiche utente fatte "a manina", perchè in ogni caso si dovrebbero fare tramite un tool a line di testo (kdb) che risptta per forza di cose la struttura xml sottostante, e dato che convalida i file tramite dtd, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Effettivamente l'xml è meno leggibile, ma elektra prevede anche dei tag usati apposta per il commento, che rendono più leggibili i file. In più utilizzandolo (in maniera seria), non si avrebbero file con 50 sintassi differenti, e anche utilizzando webmin, yast e altre utility, non ci sarebbero problemi nei file, dato che tutte le applicazioni dovrebbero accederci tramite elektra e le sue api, permettendo quindi di avere massima compatibilità tra le applicazioni e le differenti distribuzioni (ci sono un paio di esempi sul loro sito che rendono bene l'idea). Solo che dovrebbero usarlo tutte le distro e tutte le apllicazioni, altrimenti avrebbe poco senso.

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Beh, con electra il problema sarebbe relativo, per quel che riguarda le modifiche utente fatte "a manina", perchè in ogni caso si dovrebbero fare tramite un tool a line di testo (kdb) che risptta per forza di cose la struttura xml sottostante

 

Credo di non essermi spiegato bene.

Il punto non é scrivere le cose con (g)vi(m) perché fa figo.

Il punto é scrivere la configurazione di apache seguendo documenti come questo e non limitando la cosa alle opzioni che gli sviluppatori del tool di configurazione hanno deciso di implementare nel loro XML/db o quello che é.

Stesso discorso per i vari mysql, sendmail, ssh, PAM... 

EDIT: avevo appiccicato il link senza spiegazione.

In quel link dicono qualcosa, ma si tratta di una lingua che non conosco.... il francese.

Per chi vule vedere: http://www.mythologik.com/gentools/yast2Folder

----------

## fat_penguin

Seguendo questo topic mi è sorta spontanea una domanda:

non vi sembra che questi tools tipo Yast siano un tentativo di imitazione dell'odiato Winzoz? 

Io ho l'impressione che purtroppo, malgrado linux sia una cosa ben diversa, ci sia sempre il tentativo di qualcuno di standardizzarlo verso il sistema del buon vecchio Bill! ...click, click, avanti... avanti... ok!   

Ma perche?

E voglio essere provocatorio... ma siamo sicuri di volere che linux diventi un OS a portata di tutti??? E' questo il suo scopo???

Gli amanti dei "click, click" non hanno gia a disposizione altri OS? (MacOSX e Winzoz)???

 :Wink: 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## SilverXXX

Ok, ora ho capito. E (sempre ammesso che abbia capito bene) non ci sarebbero problemi, se si ha bisongo di avere alcuni valori particolari non ci dovrebbero essere problemi, dato che le dtd per i vari file non le dovrebbero scrivere gli sviluppatori di elektra, ma quelli delle varie applicazioni. Anche nella pagina che hai linkato di apache, non vedo opzioni che non possono essere portate in elektra. Solo che lo si deve usare tutti, le applicazioni devono usarlo nativamente, non tramite patch e simili, in modo che gli sviluppatori possano specificare senza problemi tutte le opzioni. So che è quasi impossibile, dato che ci sono troppi progetti e troppa gente coinvolta, ma secondo me sarebbe una soluzione ottimale. Si potrebbero così diminuire i problemi derivanti per esempio dai binari di certe applicazioni che ci hanno versoni differenti per ogni distro.

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> le applicazioni devono usarlo nativamente, non tramite patch e simili
> 
> ...
> 
> So che è quasi impossibile

 

Elimina il quasi. 

 *Quote:*   

> Si potrebbero così diminuire i problemi derivanti per esempio dai binari di certe applicazioni che ci hanno versoni differenti per ogni distro.

 

Non ho capito il discorso binari. Il problema dei binari sta, al limite nelle librerie e non nella configurazione.

----------

## SilverXXX

Non portiamo sfortuna, per favore. Cmq non si può mai dire.

Per i binari, intendevo che alcuni programmi di configurazione (come webmin, per esempio), devono essere "adattati" alla distro e ai suoi file, che secondo me è uno spreco di forze e tempo dannoso (ecco perchè linux in diversi aspetti è inferiore a mac o win). Se si avesse un framework unificato per i file di configurazione, uno degli ostacoli alla semplificazione delle operazioni su linux sarebbe passato; certo ne rimangono molti altri, ma intanto è già qualcosa.

----------

## akiross

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (1)non vi sembra che questi tools tipo Yast siano un tentativo di imitazione dell'odiato Winzoz? 
> 
> (2)Io ho l'impressione che purtroppo, malgrado linux sia una cosa ben diversa, ci sia sempre il tentativo di qualcuno di standardizzarlo verso il sistema del buon vecchio Bill! ...click, click, avanti... avanti... ok!   
> ...

 

Rispondo a queste 4 cose un attimo alla volta

1. No, tool di configurazione grafici e user friendly non sono niente di simile a windows. O meglio quasi. Il fatto che windows sia solo grafica e niente shell fa presupporre che qualsiasi tool grafico sia copiato o ispirato ad una logica windoziana solo perche' quando pensi a win e linux una delle prime differenze che ti vengono in mente e' "in linux c'e' anche la shell"

2. Io ho paura, ma seriamente, che con la diffusione di linux si diffonderanno anche i problemi attualmente esistenti con winzozz. Cio' nonostante desidero che linux sia sempre piu' diffuso perche' e' matematico che piu' gente collabora a progetti opensource piu' questi hanno successo e si migliorano. Quindi la diffusione di linux anche su aspetto click  e desktop e' un'ottima cosa. In ogni caso Linux ora esiste anche per i puristi come te e me, per quelli come Drizzt o mouser che tengono X solo perche' tengono 100 console aperte. Noi esisteremo perche' linux ci da la possibilita' di effettuare una scelta, e finche' esistera' linux ed esistera' la voglia di essere guru, hacker ed essere "fuori dal greggie degli utonti", esistera' anche una distribuzione perfetta per noi.

3. Solo con la diffusione di linux si puo' raggiungere questo scopo. La mia gentoo e' AkiRoss-friendly perche' e' giusta per me, ma non per mia sorella o mio padre. Se loro conoscessero Linux, Gentoo e (in una ipotetica realta') trovano il computer con Gentoo preinstallato, suppongo che vorranno averlo a loro misura. E ti dico di piu': linux molto di piu' di windows si porta ad essere user friendly, non perche' lo sia attualmente, ma perche' essendo libero e' piu' personalizzabile, e magari mentre windoze rimarra' con 2 interfaccie utente per 1G utenti, Linux avra' 100 gui per 1G utenti, con conseguente felicita' per quasi tutti i giga utenti linux.

4. Click - Click.... Windows e MacOSX... certo. Questi 2 ci sono. Pero' non sono gli unici. Confinare i Clickomani a questi 2 solo perche' linux **non vuole** diventare un desktop e' una scelta stupida da parte della comunita' di Linux. Il nostro motto e' offrire a tutti la piu' ampia gamma di scelta possibile, ovvero mettendo a disposizione degli utenti anche tool userfiriendly. Se poi tutti su linux useranno bash e vim per fare tutto meglio per loro, ma non sara' a causa della poca liberta' di movimento a cui li abbiamo (o meglio, non li abbiamo) costretti.

In ogni caso vorrei fare presente una cosa: Windows non e' user friendly e non e' a prova di idiota. MacOSX e' poco piu' userfriendly di windows, ma anche quello non e' a prova di idiota. Neanche linux lo e' (per ora), ma al contrario di questi due non ha l'arroganza di dirsi tale.

Ciao

----------

## Nemesix2001

io non odio windows perchè è grafico...a parte il fatto che non odio il sistema operativo ma il rischio che un monopolio porta e poi il click click ha portato i computer dalle sale macchine della ibm alle scrivanie di milioni di case....non mi sembra da poco... linux non deve diventare per tutti perchè migliorerà il software e la competenza di forum come questi che invece peggiorerà...deve diventare per tutti per offrire una scelta...per contrastare un monopolio che potrebbe ridurre notevolmente le nostre libertà in futuro....non perchè come ha detto giustamente randomaze ci sentiamo meno fighi se non facciamo tutto da shell con vi!

Il problema è come ancora giustamente ha fatto notare randamaze che spesso i tool grafici limitano la libertà di configurazione manuale mancando di pulizia nel file do config generato...

Ed è questo che mi scoraggia un pò... sto confrontando alcuni file di configurazione gentoo suse ed è davvero scoraggiante.... sono anni luce diversi.... credo che adattare un tool come yast vada ben al di là delle mie capacità   :Crying or Very sad:   .... detto questo però rimane la mancanza a mio parere di un installer grafico a cui i developers stanno ponendo rimedio per gentoo ....e per linux in generale un centro di controllo grafico che però non imputtani in quel modo i file di conf... diciamo che più che uno yast per gentoo eè d quello che sento la mancanza... l'idea di base era che yast poteva essere un buon putno di partenza... ma c'è tanta tanta roba da sistemare per mantenere le cose pulite come piacerebbe ad un utente slack  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> non vi sembra che questi tools tipo Yast siano un tentativo di imitazione dell'odiato Winzoz?

 mettila in positivo, si cerca di renderlo semplice come MacOS [la qualità e la stabilità del prodotto ci sono già  :Wink:  ]

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Io ho l'impressione che purtroppo, malgrado linux sia una cosa ben diversa, ci sia sempre il tentativo di qualcuno di standardizzarlo verso il sistema del buon vecchio Bill!

 forse non è il sistema windows come kernel etc etc ad esser l'obiettivo, ma la semplicità d'uso e la standardizzazione che alle volte manca in linux. 

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> ma siamo sicuri di volere che linux diventi un OS a portata di tutti??? E' questo il suo scopo???

 a giocare a fare l' 37337 non si va da nessuna parte. Se uno ha bisogno di un OS per sentirse figo siam messi male. Un OS è un insieme di righe di codice che mi serve per interfacciarmi alla ferraglia che ho di fronte a me. 

Avendo inoltre un OS di qualità che è per giunta FREE SOFTWARE [con tutte le garanzie per la mia liberta che questo implica], mi spieghi perchè vuoi impedire la libertà di mia sorella, di tua nonna e della segretaria di fedeli [ti abbiamo scoperto, non puoi fare tutto da solo, HAI una segretaria stra efficente!  :Wink:  ] di poter godere di tutto questo ben di Dio senza doversi sorbire tutti gli appunti di informatica libera?senza dover aprire una volta la console? E' libertà anche questa, ed è giusto tutelarla. Tecnicamente parlando linux è veramente una bomba [ed il suo predominio sui server ne è la conferma]. Adesso che le basi ci sono e sono solide, bisogna anche pensare a tutti coloro che possono beneficiare di queste tecnologie e rendergliele accessibili, semplici, senza trascurare la solidità del lavoro alle spalle. 

Inoltre non si sta parlando di SOSTITUIRE quel che esiste con yast, ma della creazione di una GUI opzionale che si interfacci a tutte le distro. Parafrasando un motto di Java "impara il funzionamento di YAST una volta, poi usalo su tutte le distro che vuoi".

E' l'uniformità che manca in linux. faticosamente si sta procedendo, ma è una lunga strada. E poi, una distro è libera di aderire o meno ad un certo standard. Ovvio che più porte aperte si tiene una distro [più tools di amministrazione, di config, più modi per fare la stessa cosa] è meglio è, ma per l'utente.

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Gli amanti dei "click, click" non hanno gia a disposizione altri OS? (MacOSX e Winzoz)???

 1) costano 2) e torno al punto di cui sopra, che ti ha fatto di male la libertà di click click click  :Question:  se è un click click click ben gestito, ben documentato e fool-proof che male c'è? MacOS è così e non mi sembra che sia un male. Certo se giochiamo a quanto siamo fighi a complicarci la vita e a render complicate ANCHE le cose che potrebbero esser semplici, va da sè che il futuro che ci attende è quello degli appassionati amiga, bei raduni, belle idee, un numero ridicolo di utenti.

tutto questo IMHO

cmq qui direi che si è OT, ai mod la scelta di splittare dove meglio credono...

----------

## SilverXXX

Sono pienamente d'accordo con nemesix, ma temo che parlare non basti, per arrivare a cosa del genere ci vuole molto tempo, ma soprattutto bisogna coinvolgere un pò alla volta TUTTI gli interessati, che in questo caso sono davvero tanti. Sono convinto che a livello di codice il tutto sia fattibilissimo, senza neanche eccessivo sforzo, qui il problema è proprio la libertà che si ha nell'opensource, per quello vedo dura la parte di coinvolgimento dei vari progetti (perchè come ho già detto, secondo me questi discorsi sono validi solo se seguiti da tutti).

@ akiross: no, win e mac non sono perfetti, ma più user-friendly di linux e c sì

----------

## fat_penguin

Vedo con piacere che la provocazione e stata raccolta!  :Smile: 

Che dire di piu'... secondo me, e riperto: secondo me, per le configurazioni non c'è niente di meglio dei file di testo. Un bel testo piano con i suoi commentini è la cosa piu semplice da gestire! ...li chiaro e trasparente...

Intestardirsi sulle GUI a mio parere porterebbe ad una soluzione tipo "registro di sistema" ... e sinceramente non so cosa di peggio la mente umana abbia mai partorito!

Per il discorso delle scelta... non sono un esperto di OSX, ma mi sembra che, o si utilizza l'interfaccia grafica per tutto o via shell la cosa non sia piu cosi trasparente! Per poter gestire le cose via GUI si è dovuta sacrificare la trasparenza dei file di configurazione nativa di *BSD.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## akiross

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ akiross: no, win e mac non sono perfetti, ma più user-friendly di linux e c sì

 

Si si, non ho detto che non sono piu' user friendly di linux (parlando quindi relativamente a linux). Parlando in assoluto pero' nessun sistema operativo attualmente mi sembra user friendly.

Inutile dire che MacOSX lo e', perche' non e' vero. Io sono anni che uso computers ma quando sono passato a macos quel fattore di user-friendlyness (ovvero trovare le cose dove te le aspetti, anche in base alle tue vecchie esperienze) non era cosi' evidente.

Per quanto riguarda l'idiot-proofness poi ancora meno: andrea piccinin, mio compagno di universita' che e' attivo nel mondo mac da 8 o 9 anni, mi ha detto che non ha mai visto un macos incasinato come il mio. A parte il fatto che mi sembra strano, ma in secondo luogo, se IO che di mac non so niente riesco ad incasinare l'intero sistema, mi sembra anche ovvio che non sia un sistema idiot-proof. E uguale per windoze: a volte per certe banalita' serve un tecnico per fare una cosa, senza contare che poi windows ha un fattore random-code* altissimo, la cosa si fa piu' difficile. 

Se poi vogliamo essere precisi: un idiota qualsiasi apre Risorse del computer, sceglie il disco con su i dati, e con 2 click l'ha formattato. In linux (console) senza conoscere rm non lo fai. Con cosa e' piu' facile, fare casino con il mouse o con i comandi shell? Anche questo e' idiot-proof.

random-code: il modo con cui io chiamo l'"abilita'" di un software di produrre risultati casuali a fronte dello stesso input utente. Windows come si sa e' un campione in questo (nonche' l'esempio principe)

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Che dire di piu'... secondo me, e riperto: secondo me, per le configurazioni non c'è niente di meglio dei file di testo. Un bel testo piano con i suoi commentini è la cosa piu semplice da gestire! ...li chiaro e trasparente...
> 
> Intestardirsi sulle GUI a mio parere porterebbe ad una soluzione tipo "registro di sistema" ... e sinceramente non so cosa di peggio la mente umana abbia mai partorito!
> 
> 

 

Appunto, sottolineiamo questo "secondo me"  :Very Happy:  Questo discorso va fatto in base a troppe componenti personali. Chi preferisce la pulizia di un txt, chi preferisce la velocita' di un click. Essendo due proposte radicalmente differenti non si puo' fare bene un paragone per stabilire la migliore: sarebbe come chiedere se preferisci la moto o la macchina: entrambe hanno vantaggi e svantaggi, ma ognuno ha un'opinione diversa. [EDIT: In base alle proprie necessita'.]

La soluzione registro di sistema e' un'altra cosa tipica di windows. Ma di per se' non e' affatto male. Molti sistemi usano qualcosa di centralizzato, e ovviamente vedendo lo scarso esempio di windows, disordinato e male implementato, si puo' solo presupporre che il registro di sistema sia scadente come tecnologia. Invece no: se win usasse un registro piu' selettivo, piu' specifico - e non quell'insieme di chiavi-valori qual'e' - sarebbe una grande risorsa: unificata, centralizzata, facilmente modificabile e ben parametrizzata.

----------

## fat_penguin

akiross:

quello che cerco di farti capire è che al di la delle opinioni personali, linux nasce con una certa architettura... e tra le sue peculiarità c'è il fatto delle configurazioni raggruppate in /etc e su testo piano...

Il voler passare ad una gestione della configurazione via GUI è una cosa che va contro natura! 

Riprendendo il tuo esempio dell' auto e della moto: e come se tu ti compri una moto e poi pero' ci vuoi mettere il volante al posto del manubrio!! 

...IMHO, naturalmente!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## SilverXXX

Quoto in toto akiross; il registro di windows è fatto male (anche se qualche mio amico sostiene il contrario), ma qualcosa dì centralizzato, ordinato e uniforme (cosa che la cartella /etc non è) per mantenere le impostazioni è necessario. Purtroppo usando elektra, si perderebbe in leggibilità dei singoli file; si potrebbe allora creare qualcosa, magari partendo da elektra, che utilizzi un formato più leggibile rispetto a xml (che secondo me, quando uno capisce come funziona, è leggibile). Rimane comunque il fatto di dover creare qualcosa di unificato, e standard, su cui poter operare. Dopo creare un pannello di controllo unificato non sarebbe così difficile. Utilizzando una struttura modulare, come kcontrol o yast, nei singoli programmi potrebbe essere compreso il modulo per la gestione dello stesso (parlando di programmi come per esempio samba o apache, i normali programmi utenti non ne avrebbero bisogno). Ma è una cosa da fare tutti, altrimenti non avrebbe alcun senso.

ps. intanto potremmo provare a pubblicizzare la discusioni in altri forum, e nella sezione programming di quello gentoo, almeno per sentire cosa ne pensano, no?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> cmq qui direi che si è OT, ai mod la scelta di splittare dove meglio credono...

 

Nemesix2001, possiamo splittare oppure continuare qui (magari con un titolo tipo "Yast e tool di configurazione").

Dimmi cosa preferisci visto che il thread é il tuo  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> akiross:
> 
> quello che cerco di farti capire è che al di la delle opinioni personali, linux nasce con una certa architettura... e tra le sue peculiarità c'è il fatto delle configurazioni raggruppate in /etc e su testo piano...
> 
> Il voler passare ad una gestione della configurazione via GUI è una cosa che va contro natura! 

 

Ehm non e' proprio cosi'. A me sembra un'estremizzazione inutile questa. A sentire te non dovrebbe neanche esistere X  :Very Happy:  ma linux e' solo un kernel. Esso ci mette a disposizione delle funzioni per dialogare con il sistema, non c'e' niente che dica come vanno gestite le configurazioni. Il fatto che sia messo tutto in etc, in un registro di sistema o altro e' solo scelta di una distribuzione. E per quanto riguarda linux... /etc e' una convenzione, non un obbligo, ma soprattutto non e' un dovere farlo in quanto al kernel non gli frega nulla. Al massimo frega agli utenti che venendo da altre distro non si troveranno comodi.

Non ti pare?

Ciauz

EDIT:

Si mi scuso per l'OT, ma in realta' non e' una divagazione inutile ed estranea: comunque stiamo discutendo sul fatto che sia giusto o meno fare una aggiunta simile.

----------

## akiross

SilverXXX volevo farti notare pero' che /etc contiene file di config non solo del sistema, ma in generale, di molti programmi diversi. Detto questo, non solo e' evidente che etc sara' eterogeneo nei contenuti (e quindi sostanzialmente disordinto) ma fare tutto in XML (benche' sia un'ottima idea) e' un po' assurdo: dovresti fare un file di config in XML per ogni programma: apache in XML, ftpd in XML eccetera. E' un po' dura per ora.

Quello che invece mi sembra sensato e' - come spesso fa gentoo - tenere i file di config dei demoni in /etc/conf.d/ cosi' e' centralizzato ed uniforme anche se i vari demoni usano all'interno formati diversi. Pero' per gli altri programmi e' dura organizzare tutto.

Ciauz

----------

## Nemesix2001

si no cambio titolo tanto insisto yast a mio modo di vedere è un punto di partenza... tra l'altro vorrei dire una cosa... al di là della filosofia che mi appassiona ma ci lascia sempre al punto di partenza secondo voi è possibile provare a portare avanti un progetto che porti ad avere un tool di configurazione grafico per gentoo?

Lasciando le critiche al dopo aver fatto qualcosa e quando si ha in mano qualcosa da migliorare trovate che sia possibile mettere almeno in piedi qualcosa senza reinventarne uno ex-novo....

Lo dico perchè non sono un informatico e la mia conoscenza di programmazione è una buona base di c ma nessun progetto di un certo peso alle spalle... mai più di duemila righe di codice insomma (rsa reinventandosi un modo per gestire numeri di circa 1000 cifre senza usare le librerie in precisione arbitraria  :Crying or Very sad:   ) ... cerco di spiegare il mio livello in modo che non si pensi che quello che avevo in testa fosse qualcosa in grado di rivoluzionare il mondo di linux   :Embarassed: Last edited by Nemesix2001 on Sat Jan 08, 2005 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SilverXXX

@ nemesix: qualcosa dovrebbe essere fattibile; da dove si prendono i sorgenti di yast, che ci voglio dare un'occhiata?

@ akiross: avevo fatto l'esempio con xml, solo perchè era usato da elektra, ed usare elektra mi sembra il metodo più veloce (che non è affato detto che sia il migliore, anche se a me sembra molto buono, contando che comprende anche la gestione delle opzioni dei programmi utente, oltre che quelle di sistema in /etc) per arrivare ad avere qualcosa di unificato.

----------

## fat_penguin

 :Smile:  premetto che utilizzo X con molto piacere! hehe!

Ci tengo anche a precisare che sono un amante delle innovazioni e delle comodità altrimenti me ne sarei restato su Slackware invece di passare a Gentoo.

Qui pero' si sta discutendo se portare YAST o simili su Gentoo... e potrei citare centinaia di esperienze di gente che da distro come RH, SUSE, Mandrake è fuggita proprio perchè delusa dalle presunte comodità delle interfaccine grafiche di configurazione!!!

Inoltre, e correggetemi se sbaglio... la maggioranza di noi ha iniziato con linux da distro "amichevoli" per poi maturare e passare a qualcosa di meno "semplice".... perche? perche le interfaccine erano cosi comode? (Certo portage ha fatto la sua parte... ma non prendiamoci in giro...).

La storia dimostra che non si puo avere tutto e che i compromessi raramente portano a cose positive. Meglio investire tempo e risorse per accontentare tutti o per portare avanti un discorso di qualità?!?!

Chiaramente ognuno ha la sua opinione e le sue preferenze... 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Nemesix2001

@SilverXXX ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/9.2/suse/src/

@fat_penguin non credo sia impossibile da fare....il problema è che i tool come quelli sono stati portati avanti con l'incombenza di release ogni 6 mesi e si è lasciata da parte la ricerca di pulizia che invece ha strenuamente difeso una distro come la slack...che però manca di develepor sufficienti per avere molte cose figuriamoci se in cima alle priorità c'è un tool grafico per la gestione del sistema... però ciò non toglie che partendo con l'idea cardine di mantenere il sistema ordinato e leggibile con un editor di testo si può costruire qualcosa... non dico io però la comunità GNU/Linux può senza dubbio ne sono convinto... 

Per randomaze o i mod in genere....il titolo va bene così?

----------

## akiross

Si si, tool di configurazione sono fattibilissimi... alla fine e' solo modifica del testo (sapendo usare bene lo shell scripting si puo' fare tranquillamente questa operazione con qualche tool e regexp). Aggiungere la grafica non e' niente di piu' che limitare le possibilita' dell'utente o mettere un valore diverso da quello di default.

Un problema e' adeguarsi allo standard del programma.

Mi spiego: il tentativo migliore che possiamo fare e' riprodurre in automatico lo stesso procedimento secondo il quale noi andiamo ad editare il file a mano.

L'edit del file a mano equivale a:

1. Decisione dei valori da inserire

2. Localizzazione dei punti di inserimento/modifica

3. Inserimento/Modifica

In altre parole:

1. L'utente sceglie lo script/clicca il pulsante che indica cosa vuole fare, e inserisce i dati richiesti alla modifica (esempio: voglio aggiungere il modulo ABC.1.so al file di config di apache)

2. Secondo un file di regole, definito da noi, il programma sa in che posizione del file deve guardare per fare l'inserimento: in apache e' necessario localizzare il tag (sparo a caso) <modules></modules> ed inserire una riga all'interno di esso

3. Inserimento dello stesso, o modifica del dato. Se ad esempio vogliamo passare dal modulo ABC.1.so al 2.so, dovremo avvisare il programma che non deve inserire una riga ma deve modificare una esistente

Facendo queste 3 operazioni in serie e' possibile la modifica del file.

Ora stavo pensando all'effettivo sviluppo: innanzi tutto sarebbe bene creare un engine di base (o usare un frontend ai comandi shell) per modificare i file. Questo significa che noi istruiamo l'engine dicendo:

FIND "<modules>"; ADD LINE "ApacheModule ABC.1.so"

oppure

FIND "ApacheModule ABC.1.so"; MODIFY PATTERN "ABC.1.so" TO "ABC.2.so"

Queste due linee sono scritte in un ipotetico codice che ci permette di manipolare l'engine. Ovviamente si puo' fare anche tramite C, Perl o Python, non importa come.

Poi fatto questo (e quindi facendo delle modifiche a mano mediante un engine) noi dovremmo costruire delle regole per ogni file di config (ovvero un file che ci dice: 

Per aggiungere un modulo ad apache si deve fare:

<istruzione di aggiunta in quel linguaggio>

Per modificare un modulo si fa

<istruzione di modifica in quel linguaggio>

Per aggiungere un'estensione mime si fa

<istruzione per aggiungere un MIME>

eccetera. 

Fatto questo file di config noi possiamo fare delle modifiche automatiche mediante il nostro engine. L'ultimo passo e' costruire una GUI che prende i moduli, ne ricava le informazioni, crea menu' con le possibili modifiche e li spara all'utente via grafica.

Senza contare che in questo modo possiamo usare 1 engine per molti moduli diversi adatti ad una specifica distro/applicazione. E creare l'interfaccia utente in modi diversi ma con la stessa base (GTK, QT, ncurses, command line...)

Se YAST funzionasse cosi' sarebbe una cosa favolosa.... basterebbe solo studiarne il funzionamento e creare i moduli appositi.

Il discorso in se non e' complesso da fare: basta studiare bene la situazione e capire i possibili interventi che vogliamo fare sui file. Creare un linguaggio/sintassi per manipolare i file (o usare un tool gia pronto... sed o awk magari) e' un ulteriore livello di astrazione che si tramuta in portabilita' e scalabilita'.

Il problema e' che e' relativamente lungo da implementare  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre, e correggetemi se sbaglio... la maggioranza di noi ha iniziato con linux da distro "amichevoli" per poi maturare e passare a qualcosa di meno "semplice".... perche? perche le interfaccine erano cosi comode? (Certo portage ha fatto la sua parte... ma non prendiamoci in giro...).
> 
> 

 

Ehehe io in effetti sono passato da RedHat a Gentoo anche perche' mi ero rotto degli RPM  :Wink:  Non che le interfaccie grafiche mi dessero problemi, ma i 2 fattori che mi hanno portato ad usare gento sono stati

1. Portage

2. Volevo imparare ad usare Linux, non RedHat. Volevo una sfida difficile da superare (che non ho ancora superato), non e' che ho cambiato perche' mi facesse schifo il sistema o perche' era organizzato male.

E secondo me la voglia di cambiamento verso qualcosa di difficile nasce solo per alcune persone, e la ragione e' semplicemente perche' come me si cercano sfide nuove... non per forza perche' ci si trova male con un altro sistema. Infondo... molti di noi sono su linux perche' volevano sfidarsi, non  tanto perche' windows era odiato (anzi, io ho iniziato ad odiarlo dopo aver visto linux... a parte il blue-screen windoze non mi dispiaceva mica tanto  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## SilverXXX

@ nemeisx: grazie, cmq adesso sto scaricando suse 9.2 dvd, per vedere come sono messi con la nuova versione

@akiross: effettivamente ci sarebbe un bel pò di lavoro da fare, ma non credo che sarebbe lungo quanto dici te. Però, imho, usando il tuo sistema (che sarebbe l'ideale per non stravolgere la sistemazione corrente dei file e la loro sintassi interna) ci sarebbe un notevole "spreco" forze, perchè qualcuno si deve occupare dei file per i vari programmi e/o file di sistema, e poi le varie distro dovrebbero comunque ripassarli, se non altro per controllare le posizioni dei file. Però è fattibile   :Cool: 

----------

## unz

@fat

non capisco questo tuo incaponimento ... qui si parla di una specie di pannello di controllo ... una gui che ti possa far settare le opzioni con i click [e ai più potrebbe anche far conoscere opzioni mai viste in quanto l'help dei comandi viene usato al massimo dal 20% degli utenti] ... non vedo il problema "morale" che possa esserci dietro ... come ha detto random linee e linee fa ... se lo vuoi lo emergi, se no nisba ... non penso proprio che una gui porterà alla distruzione di una filosofia o un SO ... 

ps starai navigando il forum con lynx naturalmente ...

----------

## akiross

Si ma conta che se non c'e' nessuno che stia li a scegliere il miglior modo per tenere ordinato un file di config, il file di config non diverra' *mai* ordinato.

Comunque un grosso problema e' anche la centralizzazione: usare un tool che fa esattamente quello che facciamo noi non e' come avere un tool che tiene un suo proprio registro per le modifiche. Quindi mentre nel 2o caso modifiche a mano sono poco piacevoli, nel primo non dovrebbe esserci nessun problema nello switch mano/automatico.

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Comunque un grosso problema e' anche la centralizzazione: usare un tool che fa esattamente quello che facciamo noi non e' come avere un tool che tiene un suo proprio registro per le modifiche. Quindi mentre nel 2o caso modifiche a mano sono poco piacevoli, nel primo non dovrebbe esserci nessun problema nello switch mano/automatico.

 

A meno che tu non preveda lo switch come una cosa mutuamente esclusiva e' un bagno di sangue.

E comuqnue in merito al fatto che tutti si mettano daccordo per usare lo stesso meccanismo per i files di configurazione, non e' accaduto nei passati dieci anni e non credo che accadra' per i prossimi dieci. Questo perche' ognuno ragiona di testa sua, gli sviluppatori di applicazioni e i produttori di sistemi operativi.

E l'unico tool di configurazione che e' presente sia su Solaris, che su HP-UX, che su *BSD, oltre ovviamente a Linux e all'altro centinaio di varianti Unix e' vi.

Allora le alternative sono:

- patchare i programmi in modo che leggano la configurazione scritta in altro modo (elektra, XML, ...). Ma sarebbe un lavoro mostruoso

- Costruire Un applicazione in grado di interagire con i vari files di configurazione. Gia' piu' facile, sopratutto se si mette da parte l'idea che il tool debba anche recepire le modifiche fatte in manuale. Ma anche questo e' un lavoro non indifferente, i programmi evolvono ed aumentano le opzioni di configurazione.

In definitiva, guardate pure i sorgenti di Yast... credo che sia uno strumento modulare quindi dovrebbe essere possibile creare nuovi moduli/modificare gli esistenti, ma non pensate di poter fare tutto e subito, semmai concentratevi su poche applicazioni (chesso' il networking, make.conf, rc.conf e X) e poi, magari se altri si sono aggiunti a voi, deciderete se andare a vanti o meno.

/me pensa che il giorno in cui vedra' yast facendo un "emerge -p system" scarichera' OBSD  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Il fatto che nessuno abbia fatto niente fino adesso, non è di sicuro un buon motivo per desistere. Per esempo adesso finalmente x.org a imboccato la via giusta, quando le nuove estensioni saranno stabili avremo un sistema a finestre più reattivo. Anche se di tempo ce ne è voluto, qualcosa si vede di buono ora. E cmq, non si parla di modifiche fatte per nostro divertimento ma teoricamente per il bene di tutti.

----------

## akiross

Onestamente ho letto la doc sul sito di elektra e lo trovo un ottimo progetto. Non dico che dovrebbe diventare lo standard, ma offre sicuramente tanti vantaggi (con anche svantaggi suppongo).

Secondo me vale la pena iniziare ad usarlo e chiedere che venga usato nelle applicazioni. Non dico che init debba usare elektra, ma se fosse uno standard ci sarebbero meno problemi per molte cose.

Il problema e' (come ha detto randomaze) che scrivere una patch per ogni sw e' mostruoso. Io avrei usato un termine piu' soft, perche' alla fine non si parla di riscrivere un software: se un programma e' progettato bene la modifica della lettura/scrittura delle configurazioni dovrebbe essere abbastanza staccato dal resto del motore, e quindi non sarebbe neanche cosi' problematico.

L'unico ostacolo che vedo davvero e' il tempo che si impiegherebbe nel passare ad un sistema simile: a meno che elektra non si diffonda come standard e mezzo ampiamente piu' vantaggioso, non credo che tutti i developer del free software corrano a fare patch per questo sistema.

In ogni caso mi sembra giusto provare (cosa che sto per fare) elektra, farlo conoscere agli altri e se - per motivi seri - si rivelasse comunque svantaggioso allora le cose rimarranno come stanno.

Comunque io ho sempre desiderato un layer di questo tipo per le configurazioni... una delle cose che ho sempre odiato e' dover scrivere engine per leggere file ini o di configurazione.

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il fatto che nessuno abbia fatto niente fino adesso, non è di sicuro un buon motivo per desistere.

 

Ma io non vi stavo dicendo di desistere. Solo vi mettevo in guardia sulla durezza della cosa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> non vi sembra che questi tools tipo Yast siano un tentativo di imitazione dell'odiato Winzoz? 

 

Si' e no. Se porti questi strumenti su linux avrai qualcosa di simile a win vero ma con la possibilita' di non sceglierlo, ed e' questa la grande differenza.

----------

## fat_penguin

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /me pensa che il giorno in cui vedra' yast facendo un "emerge -p system" scarichera' OBSD 

 

Concordo! 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## fat_penguin

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *fat_penguin wrote:*   non vi sembra che questi tools tipo Yast siano un tentativo di imitazione dell'odiato Winzoz?  
> 
> Si' e no. Se porti questi strumenti su linux avrai qualcosa di simile a win vero ma con la possibilita' di non sceglierlo, ed e' questa la grande differenza.

 

Fedeli, il problema è che le modifiche da apportare al sistema per far andare questi tools ti impediranno di farne a meno...

Prova su una SUSE o una RH a modificare le impostazioni senza il tool grafico...

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## akiross

fat_penguin ti sei accorto che questi tool sono sviluppati da gentooisti per gentooisti? Non stiamo parlando di usare un sistema a GUI tipo YAST su gentoo. Stiamo parlando di usare un sistema GUI tipo YAST che non faccia casino.

Questo significa che se l'idea va in porto tu non dovresti accorgerti quando un file l'hai editato tu (o un altro essere umano) o quando l'ha fatto il tool gui (che potrebbe anche essere yast)

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

Ehm, attenzione a parlare dei Registri, Elektra e cose simili perche' sono cose tabu'. Occhio che magari qualche moderatore un po' troppo di parte vi toglie la liberta' di espressione... Non preoccupatevi italiani, parlavo di un moderatore globale.

In ogni caso, sembra che questo genere di cose non abbia avuto molto successo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1955824#1955824

 e https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209633

Pero' consentitemi una libera espressione: leggendo il secondo thread mi viene da pensare che troppi utenti linux siano bacati. E' cosi' evidente che il metodo attualmente usato - anche se funziona - non e' il massimo che non so neanche come rispondere. [edit: onestamente credo che difendere linux solo perche' attualmente ci si smanetta su e si ha paura che in futuro la cosa possa cambiare mi sembra proprio l'espressione di non aver capito come funziona linux]

Detto questo, anche se un registro non va bene (lasciando stare che nessuno capisce mai un c***o di quello che legge, difatti li parlavano di database (???) registri binari (???) e altre vaccate che non si sono mai elencate nell'introduzione a elektra, senza contare che troppi non si sono mai resi conto che il registro di windows fa schifo per come e' fatto, non perche' sia un registro) mi sembra evidente che sarebbe una bella cosa adottare dei file di configurazione standard. Se per l'idiozia della gente non si puo' usare una layer in piu' che si occupa di questa cosa, a questo punto che si fa? Tutti a creare file di config XML con expat? Si ok, a me andrebbe bene anche cosi' (l'obbiettivo di omogeneizzare si raggiunge comunque quasi del tutto), ma se ci si puo' appoggiare ad un -buon- livello di astrazione in piu' non vedo perche' non farlo. Non credo che le performance siano cosi' tagliagambe come si dice.

Il problema e' che se non si trova un modo per rendere i file di config omogenei a questo punto si deve fare come dicevamo prima un modulo per ogni file di configurazione possibile, il che e' un po' da suicidio.

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ehm, attenzione a parlare dei Registri, Elektra e cose simili perche' sono cose tabu'. Occhio che magari qualche moderatore un po' troppo di parte vi toglie la liberta' di espressione... Non preoccupatevi italiani, parlavo di un moderatore globale.

 

Di cosa ti lamenti? Ti ha spostato (con ragione) in Duplicated e non in Dustbin.

Poi l'altro thread é stato portato avanti fino a che era costruttivo e chiuso quando stavano iniziando a degenerare. Fatto bene.

E, peraltro, i moderatori globali moderano anche questo forum non e' che qui siamo in una differente repubblica....

----------

## akiross

Si si, ok. Ma se apro un nuovo thread, me lo sposta nei duplicati (e non posso piu' rispondere), e l'originale e' chiuso mi spieghi dove parlo dell'argomento? 

Ne apro un altro che finira' nei duplicati?

A me sembra una censura bella e buona.

----------

## maxxl

Scusate se arrivo solo adesso, come si dice allo sparo finale, ma proprio questa sera mi è venuto in mente di vedere se c'era qualcuno che avesse pensato all'integrazione di yast con altre distribuzioni Linux (dopo il suo rilascio in OS) e mi sono imbattuto in questo thread.

Leggendo tutto quello di cui si è discusso mi è venuto in mente quanto segue. Premetto che i primi firewall su Linux lì ho fatti manualmente e adesso uso FwBuilder e vi assicuro che mi ci trovo benissimo. Questo tool non fa altro che lavorare su un file in XML che poi viene compilato in uno shell script che contiene dei comandi iptables.

Quindi perchè non modificare yast in modo da gestire solo file xml che poi vengono trasformati in appossiti file di configurazione per i vari server. Questo significa che bisognerebbe creare 2 file di configurazione, uno che definisce l'interfaccia per yast as esempio un apache.yast.conf ed un parser che dall'xml che yast dovrebbe produrre tiri fuori il classico httpd.conf.

Inoltre rifacendosi all'idea degli editor WYSIWYG chi modifica il file potrebbe editare il sorgente (parlo dell'XML) e aggiungere il proprio codice custom.

Naturalmente le distribuzioni non dovrebbero più fornire file di configurazione preconfigurati, ma bensì file XML preconfigurati che in fase di installazione vengono compilati nei relativi file di configurazione. In questo modo in futuro i programmi potrebbero spostarsi proprio sul file XML evitanto il parsing transitori XML --> conf standard (come adesso iniziano a fare i vari programmi Winzoz con i file di manifest).

Perdonate le eventuali cazzate sparate, ma essendo arrivato allo sparo non potevo fare altro.  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Mi reinserisco in questo 3d per esprimere un paio di miei pensieri.

Per prima cosa, rispondendo a fat_penguin anche se mi sembra che la tua idea sia chiara e assolutamente non sbagliata, quello che distinguerebbe un'eventuale YAST per gentoo da quello per Suse, dal Pannello di Controllo di Windows, sta nella possibilita' di fare

```

# emerge -av YAST

```

e, se necessario

```

# emerge unmerge YAST

```

Un conto e' dover utilizzare un software, un'altro e' poter utilizzare un software, sono due cose fondamentalmente diverse. Chi (come me, akiross o chiunque altro) utilizza X fondalmentalmente perche' "i tasti funzione arrivano solo fino a 12" continuerebbe ad utilizzarlo in quel senso. Come chi utilizza vi(m) perche' Gtk/Qt e' pesante continuerebbe ad utilizzarlo. La cosa che distingue linux da altri OS, ed e' uno dei motivi perche' preferisco il pinguino, e' che se io lavoro/interagisco con altre 2 persone e voglio utilizzare nano, non vedo perche' gli altri non possano utilizzare gedit o kate.

Tutto questo non toglie che, dopo vari mesi di tentativi di utilizzo, mio fratello (e posto solo un esempio, potrei dire mio padre, mia madre, uno qualsiasi dei miei colleghi) ha formattato il pc ed ha messo solo Windows2000 perche' non aveva voglia di continuare a dare man, ad impazzire con comando --help e cose varie.

Comunque questo e' un discorso oramai superato, volevo solo mettere in chiaro il mio punto di vista.

Per l'implementazione le cose sono appunto due: o si sviluppa l'idea proposta da maxxl (e quindi uno YAST che riporta file .conf in XML ed un'altra applicazione che elabora questi xml e emette i file .conf normali) oppure si sviluppano moduli per YAST che sputano fuori solo file .conf gia' elaborati.

Per la portabilita' di questa cosa, l'importante e' ricordarsi che il porting di YAST (e quindi dei suoi relativi moduli) possiamo, con la dovuta calma, farlo per gentoo, e non credo sia nostro "dovere" sviluppare una cosa che funzioni anche sotto una debian od una RH... per quello ci sono sviluppatori che utilizzano e conoscono bene quelle distro.

Noi possiamo tentare di dimostrare al mondo che e' possibile portare YAST su altre distro, e che si possono far funzionare per bene grazie alla modularita'! Se gli utenti debian vogliono uno yast per la loro distro, si prendono i sorgenti (o la nostra implementazione  :Cool:  ) e la modificano per la "loro" distro.

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

mouser, sono d'accordo sul fatto di poter mettere yast (o qualunque altro pannello o utility) e poterlo togliere, poter fare modifiche a mano o tramite click, ma non si steve parlando "semplicemente" di portare yast anche su gentoo, ma di fare qualcosa per lo stato attuale delle configurazioni linux: oltre ad avere locazioni diverse da distro a distro, ogni file ha una propria sintassi, completamente diverse per ognuno. Ci vorrebbe qualcosa di unificato per poter fare qualcosa come dei pannelli di controllo standard.

----------

## mouser

Bhe' credo che il tentativo di standardizzare le varie distro sia gia' stato fatto in passato, con scarsi risultati, e che il raggiungere uno standard per le distribuzioni si debba compiere a piccoli passi.

Credo che, anche se si dovesse riuscire a definire uno standard funzionale e logico, non si potra' mai un bel giorno prendere utenti, amministratori di sistema, sviluppatori di distribuzioni, di software e di driver e dirgli rispettivamente "Bene utente, d'ora in poi se vuoi modificare i settaggi per la scheda di rete editi questo file; e tu, sistemista, devi riconfigurare i tuoi ambienti chrootati, per tutti le distro che hai installate, andando a vietare l'accesso a quella conf; sviluppatore di software ed di driver: riscrivimi il tuo per aderire allo standard"

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene: sarebbe veramente l'ideale se qualsiasi distro prendo, posso modificare i runlevel nella stessa dir, con la stessa sintassi, ma non credo che questo possa essere fatto dall'oggi al domani.

Credo invece che si possa iniziare a sensibilizzare LE comunita' allo sviluppo ed all'utilizzo di tool che, per quanto siano diversi implementativamente parlando, offrano la stessa funzione su diverse distro. Poi, quando tutti sono felici, si inizia a convincere ad uniformare il sistema.

Insomma, prima per quanto sia diversa la distro, gli abitui ad avere gli stessi tool per fare le stesse cose.... poi li convinci ad avere la stessa struttura di fs.

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Che ci voglia molto tempo, sono pienamente d'accordo. E purtroppo è proprio questo il problema; l'approccio che tu suggerisci (che è corretto, per essere), imporrebbe un notevole utilizzo di risorse 2 volte: quando si crea il tool standard che ogni distribuzione dovrebbe in parte modificare per farlo andare (a volte basta cambiare il path di un file, ma non è sempre detto), e quando si crea opi lo standard diciamo definitivo. Purttoppo però questo, la dispersione delle forze, è uno dei limiti dell'opensource, ed essnedo intrinseco nel modo di essere di linux, non si potrà mai raggiungere certi risultati..

----------

